# HACKED: Maharashtra government website



## slugger (Sep 18, 2007)

our government will never learn



> MUMBAI: The official website of the Maharashtra government was allegedly hacked, forcing the state Information Technology department to lodge a formal complaint with the city police on Tuesday.
> 
> The website --* www.maharashtra.gov.in *-- has been blocked now and reportedly had some Arabic content posted on it by the hacker, Joint Commissioner of Police (Crime) Rakesh Maria told here.


*SOURCE*


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 18, 2007)

It is probably taken down. It is not accessible at 11.15pm when I tried it.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 18, 2007)

Not opening by now!



> Nameserver trace for www.maharashtra.gov.in:
> Looking for who is responsible for root zone and followed d.root-servers.net.
> Looking for who is responsible for in and followed tld6.ultradns.co.uk.
> Looking for who is responsible for maharashtra.gov.in and followed ns1.maharashtra.gov.in.
> ...



server is down


----------



## slugger (Sep 18, 2007)

saw this news in the afternoon on NDTV

dey still arent bringin it back online, sad


----------



## azzu (Sep 19, 2007)

SAD newss...


----------



## saching (Sep 19, 2007)

now its up....


----------



## azzu (Sep 19, 2007)

good news


----------



## saching (Sep 19, 2007)

@azzu
which type of designer u r?


----------

